# New Apple Peeler/Corer/Slicer



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

I got a old apple peeler but got tired a corin an slicin so I could dry em. Then I found this:

Norpro apple peeler, corer an slicer
Does it all in one, it will also just peel, will peel an core er peel, core an slice.

Only thing I don't like be the suction base, but I found I can live with that. Works really well fer less then 15 bucks!









Here be the machine!









With a apple, just waitin fer its new life!









After a run through the machine, nicely peeled, cored an sliced!









Momma just cuts the apple in half, runs the slices through some lemon juice an puts em on the dehydrator trays.









Here be the apples gettin ready ta dry.

This thing makes mighty quick work a preppin apples fer dryin. I gotta say, if ya do any apples at all, this be well worth the money. Makes nice even slices which be important in dryin.

Will be nice fer added additions ta the storage foods! I got this en from the local farm supply store, but would imagine there available at most stores.


----------



## MrSfstk8d (Jan 20, 2011)

I'll be looking for it. Looks great.


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

Great pics! I asked and got one for Christmas!! I love it for apples for dehydrating!


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

I have one that is very close to that... One word of advice-the peeler works much better on nice hard apples-if they are getting soft or mealy it is a bear to use and will gum up. But for making apple sauce or apple butter they are sure handy and saves wear and tear on my poor old arthritic hands.


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

Emerald said:


> I have one that is very close to that... One word of advice-the peeler works much better on nice hard apples-if they are getting soft or mealy it is a bear to use and will gum up. But for making apple sauce or apple butter they are sure handy and saves wear and tear on my poor old arthritic hands.


when we make apple sauce or sauce to make apple butter, we don't peel or core the apples, we just wash them, quarter them,cook them and then run them thru the food mll.
I agree that those don't work very good on apples that are soft or very large, but are great for making pies or canned apples.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

lotsoflead said:


> when we make apple sauce or sauce to make apple butter, we don't peel or core the apples, we just wash them, quarter them,cook them and then run them thru the food mll.
> I agree that those don't work very good on apples that are soft or very large, but are great for making pies or canned apples.


I have to peel and core mine as I am clumsy and tend to burn the crappy outta myself trying to run hot apple sauce or apple butter thru my food mill. :gaah:


----------



## Riverdale (Oct 31, 2009)

OCH, we found one for $3 and the local Goodwill. THAT was a good score!


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Yes sir that there was a deal! Our goodwill don't seem ta have the good stuff it used ta, kinda wonder if alotta stuff gettin "pre sorted" in the back room an never makes it out? Anymore seems like all they got be clothes.

I'm hopin our apple tree does well this year. Always makes a fine pie er apple crisp. I know the boys does, but that be a hour away! Well, he'll just have ta bring the apples over here!

Medium sized firm apples be the only ones I like Emerald, otherwise like eatin a sponge! Softer ones be ok fer sauce, but I don't make much a that no more.


----------



## nj_m715 (Oct 31, 2008)

I've had my eye out for one since I heard about them. Nice to see how it works. I cored some apples and ran them through a mandelin slicer to dry them. It took awhile. That looks much better.


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

Emerald said:


> I have to peel and core mine as I am clumsy and tend to burn the crappy outta myself trying to run hot apple sauce or apple butter thru my food mill. :gaah:


 do your self a favor sometime and go here Apple Peeler Replacement Parts and get an extra peeler blade, they always break on a fri afternoon when you have a few bushels.


----------



## Murph (Aug 20, 2010)

*Have one just like it*

takes me a third the time to do 2 bushels for sauce.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

lotsoflead said:


> do your self a favor sometime and go here Apple Peeler Replacement Parts and get an extra peeler blade, they always break on a fri afternoon when you have a few bushels.


Thanks for the link! it might really come in handy.
I've also taken the cutting blade off and just used it for peeling taters too--doesn't do too bad.


----------

